# Bad taste in my first kit wine.



## ictalurus (Oct 30, 2011)

I just made my first kit wine. It was a riesling by wine expert reserve ( in the green box). Everything went well and the wine cleared nicely. The problom is the wine has a nasty chemical taste. I'm not sure if it taste like alcohol or what but it is not good. Any ideas what went wrong or is this something that will go away with age? Thanks for the help.


----------



## rob (Oct 30, 2011)

I have made that same kit. Riesling takes along time to come around, it took mine almost 2 years.


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2011)

Is it bottled?
Where in the fermentation is it?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow,

That was not my experience with the Cellar Craft Showcase Riesling. That stuff was ready to drink at 3 months. Awesome at 6 months. Without a doubt the fastest drinking kit I have ever made.

To the OP did you add the sorbate? If the kit had some type of F-pack you have to but I have seen sorbate turn a wine into liquid bubble gum. It took a full year after the addition to go away but eventually it did.



rob said:


> I have made that same kit. Riesling takes along time to come around, it took mine almost 2 years.


----------



## robie (Oct 31, 2011)

You are likely tasting a combination of the greenness of a new wine. That taste is very tart and will go away over time. Also, I believe all kits have somewhat of a special taste (chemical taste) associated with them. This too will pass.

Like Mike said, I can't imagine having to wait very long for a Riesling to come around, but then again, I have never made that kit.

Just give it some time. It will come around and taste much better. Also make sure it is properly degassed.


----------



## ictalurus (Oct 31, 2011)

It is bottled. Sounds like I just need to wait and hope it improves with age. I started my second kit yesterday but a different brand. Will see how it compairs. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ictalurus (Oct 31, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Wow,
> 
> That was not my experience with the Cellar Craft Showcase Riesling. That stuff was ready to drink at 3 months. Awesome at 6 months. Without a doubt the fastest drinking kit I have ever made.
> 
> To the OP did you add the sorbate? If the kit had some type of F-pack you have to but I have seen sorbate turn a wine into liquid bubble gum. It took a full year after the addition to go away but eventually it did.



Yes I added the sorbate. It did not come with an F-pack.


----------



## robie (Oct 31, 2011)

ictalurus said:


> It is bottled. Sounds like I just need to wait and hope it improves with age. I started my second kit yesterday but a different brand. Will see how it compairs. Thanks for the help.



Wow, no F-pack for a Riesling... I just assumed they all came with F-packs.
Next one will likely taste just as bad until it gets some age on it. That could be two months or much longer, depending on the variety of grape and the richness of the kit.


----------



## robie (Oct 31, 2011)

Wait a minute. How can a Riesling NOT have an F-pack unless it is a totally dry Riesling? I'm not an expert of WE kits, but I thought all the WE Riesling kits were off-dry or sweet...
Either way they would have an F-pack.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 31, 2011)

Vintners Reserve Riesling description from WE web-site (my highlight).



> Riesling
> 
> The pride of German winemaking, this popular varietal produces a light, refreshing, well-balanced white wine, which is smooth and is easy to drink. A great match with seafood and chicken entrees.
> 
> *Sweetness: Dry *| Body: Light-Medium | Oak Intensity: None


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 31, 2011)

I have seen some Rieslings on the wine shelf listed as "Dry Riesling". Sorta rare but they are out there.


----------



## MN-winer (Nov 1, 2011)

I've done this kit and there is no F pak. I'd suggest adding some simple syrup. I did and it was much better. A totally dry reisling is rare even in wine stores. My kit had an odd scent for the first few months, and wasn't really super tasty until after 9 months or so and then it was great and I still have a few left that are wonderful. Surprisingly this kit was more popular than the Columbia Valley Estate kit I did - at least with family and my wife. Again - we did add some syrup to it to help bring out the flavor.


----------



## robie (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, I have seen dry Rieslings at the wine stores, but I didn't think a kit would be designed for totally dry, but apparently, this kit is. Dry Rieslings are just not that prevalent; they don't age as well, either

I think some Riesling F packs include the flavor of apples, as well as sugar. Other than those two, I don't know what would go into making an F pack for this wine. Since it is already bottled, I guess an F pack is a mute point.


----------



## 690ride (Nov 1, 2011)

*Ok*

I just bottled that reisling kit last week. It actually tastes pretty good already. No F-pack in this kit.


----------



## tysfoot (Feb 7, 2012)

I am half way through making my first Vintners Reisling and it does come with an F-Pack, but i dont like it to sweat so would it be wise to put a quarter or half of the f-pack in.
I really dont want to taste chemicals in it as i was hoping to drink it 3 weeks after bottling
Do you think adding the f-pack will give it that chemical taste for the first few months


----------



## EdwardLongshanks (Feb 7, 2012)

I have found my wine smells like "farts" when It's in the carboy and even when I bottle it. It does go away around the 2-3 month mark depending on the quality of kit. I have done a few kits (but only one white) that is similar to the 10L Vintners reserve and when I follow the instructions and bottle 4-6 weeks after I start, the smell doesn't really resemble wine. It does however always surprise me how fast that smell and taste goes away and you will start to notice nice tastes emerge and the wine will balance out. I think for a 10L kit 3-4 months after starting it works well for me, longer when you get into the premium kits.


----------



## SarahRides (Feb 7, 2012)

Last fall I bought a dry Riesling from a local winery mostly out of curiosity and absolutely loved it! It was about a year old, tasted different from mostly Rieslings you would buy, but still very good.


----------



## robie (Feb 8, 2012)

tysfoot said:


> I am half way through making my first Vintners Reisling and it does come with an F-Pack, but i dont like it to sweat so would it be wise to put a quarter or half of the f-pack in.
> I really dont want to taste chemicals in it as i was hoping to drink it 3 weeks after bottling
> Do you think adding the f-pack will give it that chemical taste for the first few months



It's likely not the F pack that gives a chemical taste; it's the sorbate, which you have to add in order to keep the wine from fermenting again after you add the sugar from the F pack. However, never try to skip adding it, if you are going to sweeten the wine.

You can add the F pack in stages and taste as you go. This way you might not always need to add all of it.


----------



## jellybird (Feb 10, 2012)

ictalurus said:


> I just made my first kit wine. It was a riesling by wine expert reserve ( in the green box). Everything went well and the wine cleared nicely. The problom is the wine has a nasty chemical taste. I'm not sure if it taste like alcohol or what but it is not good. Any ideas what went wrong or is this something that will go away with age? Thanks for the help.


I have made this wine kit…when my husband tasted it, he gagged...he said it tasted like turpentine. However, now 6 months later it’s a very nice drinkable wine give it some time.


----------

